#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail merge from excel - weird characters coming up...

## jen2412

Hi, 

I have spent the morning working out how to separate a wrapped address into different columns. I have ended up using formulas that have done the job and in excel each of the columns is showing the correct entry, but when I try and put the data into mail merge in word I get the entry that I want but it is follow by _x000D_. This is the case for each entry that has been created through the use of the forumlas. Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening and more importantly how to prevent it so that I only have the entry I want and no _x000D_ on my labels.

Thanks in advance.

Jennie

----------


## macropod

Hi Jennie,

Your desciption suggests the '_x000D_' is being added by your formulae, possibly outside the cell's visible range. It is most unlikely that the mailmerge process would be doing it. Without seeing a workbook containing some of the affected records, I can't be more specific.

Can you attach the workbook to a post (delete any sensitive data)? You do this via the paperclip symbol on the 'Go Advanced' tab.

----------


## jen2412

Thanks, I've attached an example of document which hopefully is clear enough.

I have also tried copying and pasting into another excel doc, which on the surface seems to work but when put into merge there is a line left after each entry and that I can't get rid of, again I think its the formula that needs tweeking as the entries that haven't been created with it seem to go into the merge fine.

Thank you in advance.
Example.xlsx

----------


## macropod

Hi Jennie,

The unusual thing about your workbook is that some of the line breaks in Column A consist of both a Chr 13 and a Chr 10 character. In Excel, line breaks ordinarily consist of only Chr 10. That explains the '_x000D_' output. Try running the following macro on your worknook:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## James Donovan

> Thanks, I've attached an example of document which hopefully is clear enough.
> 
> I have also tried copying and pasting into another excel doc, which on the surface seems to work but when put into merge there is a line left after each entry and that I can't get rid of, again I think its the formula that needs tweeking as the entries that haven't been created with it seem to go into the merge fine.
> 
> Thank you in advance.
> Attachment 170448



Its really useful attachment.......

----------

